# Acts 11 Paul waits for Peter to lead the way in evangelising the Gentiles?



## Eoghan (Mar 10, 2010)

It puzzled me that Paul "the Apostle to the Gentiles" is commissioned in Acts 9 in Damascus where he preaches to the Jews and then spends his time in Jerusalem preaching to the Hellenistic Jews.

There is no evangelising the Gentiles until after the "Caeserean Pentecost" and the establishment of a Gentile fellowship in Antioch.

Do we know how long the period between Saul's conversion and his starting to preach to the Gentiles was? I cannot for a minute imagine Paul sitting in Tarsus doing nothing. I imagine him developing his theology in study and prayer, and now that I think of it waiting.

What an encouragement to us who perhaps feel we are waiting. Note however that Paul would not have been passively waiting but actively waiting - deepening his understanding of scripture and spending time in prayer. We need to do likewise.

Q. How long did Paul wait to start preaching to the Gentiles?


----------

